

The Case for Flipping Your Monitor from Landscape to Portrait - mparramon
http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/14/12/11/1611257/the-case-for-flipping-your-monitor-from-landscape-to-portrait?hn=1

======
argumentum
For my coding setup, I do one portrait, one landscape. But generally,
smartphones are so much more commonly used in portrait, so this is not a
shock.

